

A Million Thoughts - masona3
http://www.amillionthoughts.com
"A Million Thoughts" is what the name implies. The goal is to collect and publish 1,000,000 thoughts. These thoughts can be about anything. The catch is that a single thought can be no more than 15 words long, and each thought costs $1.00 US to publish. Thoughts are published in the order that they are received.
======
PieSquared
Actually, more like 5.

